# older bows



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

How many archers shoot older bows ? Mines a 1990 Hoyt Provantage Impulse 44" A-A,9 1/2 " brace w/ balanced cams,65 % let-off , 2315's @ 66 #...it still drills them in & out :darkbeer:


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

ebay provantage here!! can't imagine a better bow,but i still want to buy a proelite . i don't understand why .


----------



## MoBowman (Nov 5, 2002)

I have an old Wilbur Allen bow that I shoot occassionally. Lot of fun to shoot and the looks and questions are always interesting.


----------



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

*the older the better*

i have 2 pse bows one is a lazer flite circa 1993 the other is a mach 6 with elite limbs circa 1994 i also have a hoyt meridian and a sky recurve


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I still have four of the 48" provantages. Three are carbon pluses and all have pro wheels. *IMO* there has never been a better finger bow made. Just keep an eye on the riser around the shelf area. I've seen a few of these break and the result wasn't too good.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I have an oneida H500, 48 inches tip to tip, Smooth and finger friendly and tough as old boots.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I have an old Provantage that I use as a training bow with a Lazair trainer on it.

I have won many 3D style tournaments with it in the mid 90s. I used to shoot it at 68# with overdrawn 2413s, not very fast but it put the arrow where I was aiming:darkbeer:


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I shoot an old Bear Black Bear, no rest, no sights, XX75 2117's, 125gn points.


----------



## sammyg (Jul 29, 2006)

I still shoot my '93 model Provantage Legacy, 46" ATA. 65% L/O energy wheels. I think it is one of the best bows ever produced for finger shooters.


----------



## nickorette (Dec 25, 2006)

The older the better. Back then almost all bows were made for fingers, now finger bows have been delegated to a specialy. If a company has 6-7 bows only one will be suitable for fingers.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

With one note worthy exception Oneida every single bow in their range can be shoot off fingers.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

For those of you who read this thread and want an older bow. Keep an eye on Ebay item number 110084302629. Its an old Strike Eagle 50" tip to tip, the seller has even made a bolt on shelf for any one who wants to shoot trad with it.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't shoot this bow anymore, but a friend does.

PSE Phaser Flyte, wheels, about 46" ATA. Shoots as well today as when it was new.


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*Anyone remember the PSE -*

Citation - early 80's? A great finger shooter! I'm on to a Reflex Carabou now.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

One Provantage. 
Retired it when I won my first IFAA World Championship and shot a 121-5/8" blacktail all in the same year.
Still have it, Won't get rid if it 

Three Hoyt Oasis's

One Hoyt Aspen.

One Accu-Tec.


----------



## WAID (May 1, 2006)

My new bow is a 2000 Hoyt defiant. I still have the Bear whitetail hunter it replaced(don't know exactly how old it is). And the '69 Shakespeare Ocala recurve.


----------



## Bootch (Jan 16, 2007)

*information required*

I am fixing up an old Hoyt meridian and intend to recable / string and harness the bow. It is 50-60# approx 48" ata with the number 4 energy wheels with the 3 draw length pegs, the specification label is missing from the bottom limb.
I could copy what is on the bow but can anyone tell me the correct lengths for the string and cables, it is a harness system and I was wondering whether this was added by the last person who owned it or did they come that way??
thanks in advance.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

You are saying Meridian. The Meridian was made in a Provantage and also a Prostar at 48". Does it have a machined riser or a cast riser??? Either way the 48" bows with #4 E wheels usually take a 61 1/2" string and 43 1/2" buss cables and a 6" yoke....I believe the first Meridians came out in 94....That is what Hoyt called the wooden laminated 18" limb models as opposed to the name Medalist which came earlier..


----------



## Bootch (Jan 16, 2007)

*Prostar*

Thanks Unclegus, yes it is a prostar (machined riser) heavy but a great platform to shoot with. As i posted earlier the # 4 energy wheels which i think are adjustable from 27/28/29" increments (is this right). I am shooting a 28.5" arrow on the longest draw peg setting with some twists in the bus and strings to shorten it a bit. I purchased it from someone else and the info label is missing so I was hoping to get it set up as close to "factory" as possible.
Hows things in West Virginia have I got that right:wink: ?


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

I shoot an old recurve made in the late 60's/ early 70's.


----------



## longrangebb (Jan 29, 2007)

I have shot Hoyt finger bows for a long time; provantage, super star, protec. I now shoot the 2007 Montega. It is a great bow. I shoot the wheel 1/2. The wheel feels like the older style accu-wheel. Has a great valley


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

longrangebb said:


> I have shot Hoyt finger bows for a long time; provantage, super star, protec. I now shoot the 2007 Montega. It is a great bow. I shoot the wheel 1/2. The wheel feels like the older style accu-wheel. Has a great valley


Whats your setup?


----------



## FlaSwamprat (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a Bear 44 Mag that I have had about 16 years. Still shoots great with no problems.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i have a 1998 or 99 hoyt stratus plus with command cams and carbon plus split limbs and 44" ata 45#-60# and a 2003 protec with accu-wheels and lx pro limbs and 47"ata 50#-60# which i intend to set up for finger shooting when i can no longer shoot my recurves.....both are all original and in superb condition...


----------



## Danny45 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd give my left, you know what, if I could have my '94ish Browning Maxim back. I loved that bow.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

*Jennings*

Once or twice a year I shoot my 1978 Jennings Twinstar. Jennings stopped making the Twinstar in 1977. I'd ordered mine in Nov of 77 and received it as a 25th Anaversery bow in Feb of 1978. Ordereds in 1978 were shipped ask Shootingstars with fixed drawlength. The Twinstar featured adjustable drawlength.

Regards,


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

*Older bows*

I have two PSE's that I shoot with fingers;one is a 1981 PSE LazerII, 46" ATA, 50% let-off and set at 64#. The other is a 1982 PSE Lazer Mag, 49" ATA 50% let-off set at 59# brace hieght is 93/4 .


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

I use a 1998 Hoyt Aspen Contender with accruwheels. Great bow.


----------

